
Part 2 of our Chrome Web Store analysis: Category breakdown, ratings, authorship - flysonic10
https://extensionmonitor.com/blog/breaking-down-the-chrome-web-store-part-2
======
flysonic10
Some highlights:

\- The most popular category is “Productivity” accounting for ~40k extensions
and 676M installs

\- Google itself authors 155 extensions accounting for ~133M installs

\- A single publisher has accumulated ~72M installs across 618 published
extensions

